# Was haltet ihr von der Firma SEITEC



## daDom (12. September 2003)

Ich hab hier im Netz ein recht günstiges Angebot gefunden:

*512 DDR-Ram für 68€*
http://www.hk-elektronic.de/pd394269181.htm?categoryId=32

Bloß die Firma heisst Seitec  

Könnt ihr mir empfehlen das Produkt dieser Firma zu kaufen?

Bitte eure Meinungen!


----------



## Erpel (12. September 2003)

Also kurz googlen hat das hier zu tage gefördert:
http://www.nickles.de/c/a/archiv2002-537299776.htm
http://www.nickles.de/c/a/forum2-537405640.htm

Nicht wirklich Aufschlussreich aber mehr hab ich net auf die Schnelle gefunden.
Wenn du es dir leisten kannst kauf dir Markenram (ich hab absoluten No-Name und noch keine Probleme [seit 1 Jahr ]) aber alle raten dazu Kingston oder ähnliches zu kaufen.


----------



## daDom (12. September 2003)

Ich glaube auch, das es besser is' wenn ich Markenspeicher kaufe...


----------

